# probleme jumelage clavier bluetooth



## Partage_info (2 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir.

Je veins d'acquerir un nouveau clavier apple blutooth, lors du jumelage il me demande d'entrer quelques chiffres, le probleme que j'ai c'est que j'ai tout essaié pour taper les chiffres mais le jumelage ne reussi pas, est ce que vous pouvez m'orienter en m'indiquant la combinaison de touche que je dois utiliser pour taper les chiffre demandés.

NB: je suis nouveau dans le monde MAC, je viens juste d'acquerir un imac.

Ma configuration : Core 2 Duo 2.33 GHZ, 3 GB de RAM, MACOS leopard 10.5.2.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## iFabien (2 Avril 2008)

Tu as pensé à appuyer sur la petite flèche (celle à côté de la touche "<" et ">") en plus des chiffres ?


----------



## Partage_info (2 Avril 2008)

iFabien a dit:


> Tu as pensé à appuyer sur la petite flèche (celle à côté de la touche "<" et ">") en plus des chiffres ?



merci ifabien, j'ai essayé ça mais le jumelage ne passe pas.


----------



## Partage_info (4 Avril 2008)

aucune autre reponse??


----------



## iFabien (5 Avril 2008)

- As-tu bien vérifié le sens des piles ?
- Sont-elles neuves (pas de mélange surtout avec piles neuves et ancienne) ?
- As-tu appuyé sur le bouton "marche" de ton clavier (côté droit du clavier / opposé à la trappe des piles) avant de lancer ton Mac ? Tu dois voir ta LED verte qui s'allume alors quelque instants.
- Appuies-tu *en même temps* sur "SHIFT" et les N° à rentrer ?
- Plus simplement, as-tu suivi toutes les instructions, à la lettre, du manuel Apple Wireless Keyboard ?


----------



## Partage_info (8 Avril 2008)

Merci iFabien. Probleme resolu.

J'ai du debrancher le clavier usb que j'utilisais et je suis entré avec une autre session.


----------

